# NGD: RAN Crusher FF8, along with extended family pics. (belated a few months)



## mphsc (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, so I've had this guitar for a few months & decided it needed a proper NDG. This is my first 8 string, and I'm really pleased with it. On to the Specs:

construction:AANJ construction with neck thru body style heel and metal inserts/countersunk hex bolts system
scale length: 25.5"-28"
body material: 2-piece carved top mahogany
finish: hand-rubbed oil finish
headstock shape:Crusher
neck material: mahogany
fingerboard material: macassar ebony
number of frets; 24
fret size; Dunlop 6100
nut: GraphTech black TUSQ
hardware color: black
bridge system: ABM single saddles
tuning machines:Schaller M6 locking
straps: Schaller Security Locks
pickups: Merlin FF8 set with mahogany covers
controls: 2 x volume
pickup selector:3-way toggle
logo: MOP
truss rod cover:wood (mahogany)
truss rod: dual action
input: Switchcraft with metal plate
other: wood control cavity cover with Ran Guitars logo


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 10, 2012)

Pictures!!!!!!


----------



## mphsc (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, so I've had this guitar for a few months & decided it needed a proper NDG. This is my first 8 string, and I'm really pleased with it. 

*On to the Specs:*
construction: AANJ construction with neck thru body style heel and metal inserts/countersunk hex bolts system
scale length: 25.5"-28"
body material: 2-piece carved top mahogany
finish: hand-rubbed oil finish
headstock shape:Crusher
neck material: mahogany
fingerboard material: macassar ebony
number of frets: 24
fret size: Dunlop 6100
nut: GraphTech black TUSQ
hardware color: black
bridge system: ABM single saddles
tuning machines:Schaller M6 locking
straps: Schaller Security Locks
pickups: Merlin FF8 set with mahogany covers
controls: 2 x volume
pickup selector:3-way toggle
logo: MOP
truss rod cover:wood (mahogany)
truss rod: dual action
input: Switchcraft with metal plate
other: wood control cavity cover with Ran Guitars logo
























































This guitar plays fantastic & the construction is top notch & that's coming from a picky SOB. The finish is perfect & the top is matched perfectly as well. I really like the figuring in the fret board wood & the neck radius is spot on. 

As for the sound, it's a bit more bass than I thought it would, possibly the config, a lil tweak of a knob. Acoustically it sings. The clarity is outstanding all along the fret board from the upper register to the lower. The lower notes seem to ring longer that the higher ones but in all fairness it needs a string change. 

As for the playability, it blew me away. I honestly thought I was going to have a bit of a problem with the 28" scale but no way. Compared to my KxK 7scale FF 25.5-27" the lower register is easier to reach & the upper register is right below your nose, the perfect fit for me. As for balance, I was a little worried it would dive a bit because of the peg placement, but it balances perfectly. 

Coming from Poland to Memphis, Dariusz made sure it would arrive safe. flight style case, megga packing, double boxed. Form the time I got my tracking number I had the guitar in 7 days, customs & all. I would deal with RAN again if in the market.

Now for a few family pics:
















Thanks for looking.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 10, 2012)

and there are no pictures...why?


----------



## morbider (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats! That's one sexy guitar. I really like those pickup covers too.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 10, 2012)

Get them pictures bro!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 10, 2012)

atleast this time you put pictures lol
sick guitar though


----------



## charlieshreds (Apr 10, 2012)

Both your axes Congrats


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 11, 2012)

I just love the carved top on the crushers. Also, that might just be the nicest looking macassar ebony board I've ever seen.

Congratz!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Apr 11, 2012)

I am so fucking jealous. congrats dude, it looks incredible


----------



## Romain (Apr 11, 2012)

This thread has to be closed.

=> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-extended-family-pics-belated-few-months.html


----------



## Xiphos7 (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice  congrats


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 11, 2012)

my god....


----------



## MacTown09 (Apr 11, 2012)

Dear god! I really liked the look of the 8 stringer, but that seven string is absolutely amazing! Got any video footage of it for my fapping pleasure?


----------



## myrtorp (Apr 11, 2012)

HOT!


----------



## Goatchrist (Apr 11, 2012)

The neck joint looks so smooth!
Congrats!


----------



## Zado (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah that's the one I suggested in a topic some months ago,I'm really glad someone bought it,it's just fantastic,I love the style,very natural yet aggressive!Congrats man!!


----------



## GXPO (Apr 11, 2012)

Love RAN crushers of any breed. HNGD!


----------



## mcleanab (Apr 11, 2012)

Holy crap...

How much did those set you back?

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Mysticlamp (Apr 11, 2012)

holy shit




holy fucking shit


----------



## Diggi (Apr 11, 2012)

WHOA SICK!!!


----------



## mphsc (Apr 11, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> I just love the carved top on the crushers. Also, that might just be the nicest looking macassar ebony board I've ever seen.
> 
> Congratz!



I really like the stripping in the ebony too. thanks



Zado said:


> yeah that's the one I suggested in a topic some months ago,I'm really glad someone bought it,it's just fantastic,I love the style,very natural yet aggressive!Congrats man!!



Yes it is. I had my eye on it for a while so I just went for it and in person it's fabulous to look at. I thought, why buy an Ibanez or Agile only to sell it months later when this was available... I was taking a leap of faith with the shipping, customs & what not but it went smoothly.

Only problem now is I think I Want to change my 8DC build to another 8scale. 

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 11, 2012)

I read FFS instead of FF8 XD
Nice guitar man.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, that is just amazing. I wonder if they would do a 27"-30" fan fret?


----------



## mphsc (Apr 11, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> Wow, that is just amazing. I wonder if they would do a 27"-30" fan fret?



Worse they can say is no, send them a request for a quote.  
I think there are a couple of builds going on at the moment.


----------



## jon66 (Apr 11, 2012)

Congratz man, that thing looks sick! I love how Ran carves their tops and horns! Looks so badass.


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome guitar bro. Fan-tastic collection


----------



## mphsc (Apr 12, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> Awesome guitar bro. Fan-tastic collection



Thanks man. You've got me rethinking non-fanned guitars all together.  (after my 8DC build of course)


----------



## HexaneLake (Apr 12, 2012)

I love both of your guitars man, very unique.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 12, 2012)

That's out of control man, really. Holy crap. I absolutely love the family photos. It will be killer to see the 8DC added to them! I need a fan fret; never played one or had an ERG, but I think I know where I'll be looking when I'm in the market for one!


----------



## mphsc (Apr 14, 2012)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> That's out of control man, really. Holy crap. I absolutely love the family photos. It will be killer to see the 8DC added to them! I need a fan fret; never played one or had an ERG, but I think I know where I'll be looking when I'm in the market for one!



Thanks man, you owe it to yourself to try a fanned fret.I'm super stoked about the 8DC for sure!


----------



## Setnakt (Apr 15, 2012)

Classy looking guitar
How comfortable is that 2.5" fan?


----------



## mphsc (Apr 15, 2012)

^ it's very comfortable actually. I originally thought it was going to be a little bit of a reach, but the access is superb & the string tension is spot on.


----------



## havocvulture10 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dat fretboard


----------

